# Mixed Bag of Turning



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Got in the shop this weekend and tried a couple of new things, and a new style pen.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Excellent work, Foggy..but I gotta admit I aint got a clue what that second pix is...lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hummingbird feeder


Nice work


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Darn, John you done good! I bet Mary is proud. I know I am.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

The second picture is a humming bird feeder.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful work!!!!!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Beautiful work!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Mesquite??


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

The box and feeder are big leaf maple. Orange pen is died and stabilized ash. Not sure what the other pen is.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice work, congrats!


----------

